# Nach einem type=submit eine Weiterleitung, wie ?



## DerTrojaner (3. September 2019)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem was ich nicht lösen kann. Ich habe ein 
	
	
	



```
<input type="submit" name="neuerDatensatzZulauf" value="Zulauf eintragen">
```

nun möchte ich nachdem ich auf "Zulauf eintragen" geklickt habe auf die Hauptseite zurückkehren.

Ich habe schon mit <form> oder "onclick=..... " funktioniert aber er wechselt die Seite nicht.

Falls was unklar ist oder Ihr mehr Infos braucht sagt bescheid.


----------



## ComFreek (3. September 2019)

Das macht am besten das Skript, was bei <form action="..."> steht. Was für ein Skript steht da?


----------



## DerTrojaner (3. September 2019)

```
<form action="eintrag.php" method="post">
  <p>
    <input type="submit" name="neuerDatensatzZulauf" value="Zulauf eintragen">
    <input type="reset">
  </p>
 </form>
```

wenn ich bei form action=" " dann was anderes eingebe schreibt er nichts mehr in die Datenbank rein


----------



## DerTrojaner (3. September 2019)

Vielleicht ist das noch interessant. 
	
	
	



```
<input type="button" value="Neuen Datensatz anlegen" onclick="location.reload();location.href='eintrag.php'">
```

das ist mein Button der mich zum Formular (eintrag.php) weiterleiten soll.


----------



## basti1012 (3. September 2019)

Dann lass dich doch durch das PHP Script weiter leiten


----------



## DerTrojaner (3. September 2019)

Konnte mein Problem lösen 

```
<?php
    if (isset($_POST['neuerDatensatzZulauf'])) {
      echo '<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="1; URL=zulauf.php">';
    }
   ?>
```


----------



## ComFreek (3. September 2019)

Einfacher und besser (klein wenig performanter) wäre es eigentlich, "Location: zulauf.php" als HTTP-Header zu senden.


----------

